# DSHair, DMH, or DLH??



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

How can I tell if my babies are short, medium or long haired? I want to say that I have one of each as Midnight's fur is the shortest, Star's fur is a bit longer than Midnight's (but shorter than Lucky's), and Lucky's fur is the longest, fluffiest, and softest of all. I'm judging all this by how I'll rub their coats "against the grain" so to speak.

I'm not sure if I posted this in the right section, so if it needs to be moved, I'll understand.

I hope that you wonderful people can help me figure this out. Thanx!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I see you haven't gotten an answer yet. I'm no expert on this, so don't take my word for it, but I suspect it's probably a matter of personal judgment as to which category a domestic "breed" cat falls into. I've seen cats at shelters listed as long or short that I thought belonged in medium. If there's a specific standard, I hope somebody tells us both. :wink:


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

timskitties said:


> but I suspect it's probably a matter of personal judgment as to which category a domestic "breed" cat falls into. I've seen cats at shelters listed as long or short that I thought belonged in medium.


Your last sentence is kind of what got me wondering about my cats. When we had Midnight spayed and her boys neutered back in August, they listed Midnight as being DLH and her boys listed as DSH, which even at 2 months, you could tell that both of her boys fur was (and still is) longer than hers.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

The way I understand it is, DSH= short hair all over, DMH=mostly short hair with maybe a fluffy tail, DLH=long hair all over, everywhere. 
But that's just my interpritation.


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

I find this interesting too. I know Winston and Marcellus are DSH cats but I'm not so sure about Lewis and Wallace. I guess I should say Wallace. Lewis has very thick long hair all over with the exception of his legs. My Wallace has fairly long hair, Maine **** Style, but he was listed as a DMH. His hair isn't as long or thick as Lewis's though. My queston is what are Maine Coons considered? Are they medium haired or long haired? That would help determined whether my cats are medium or long haired. I guess when I thought of long haired I always thought Persian. I'm not too knowledgeable in this area.


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Scotty is listed as medium hair, probably because his neck fur is so fluffy he looks like a line backer.  "Where did his neck go??" Oscar, however, is definitely short haired all over.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I would say Maine Coons are definitely long haired.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

You know what I think? I think we should start our own "label". How about D(omestic) F(luffy) H(aired)? That could be the label that we use to describe cats/kittens that are not quite medium haired, but don't fit the long haired description, either.

Whaddya say? Are you all with me??


----------

